# In-Cabin Micro Filter



## REAM1 (May 25, 2006)

So where can you find the micro filter for your ventilation system? The manuals state it must be replaced every 25K.

My dealership advised me that the part costs about $138.00.

Reagrds,

REAM1


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*Location and Price*



REAM1 said:


> So where can you find the micro filter for your ventilation system? The manuals state it must be replaced every 25K.
> 
> My dealership advised me that the part costs about $138.00.
> 
> ...


It's located behind the lower glove box - I understand that it's fairly easy to replace. . . .

Had mine done at the dealer at the last service in May (will do the next one myself).

Here's some info. from the service invoice:

Part number 999M1-VP051.

Part cost = $46.74

Labor cost = $21.00

Total cost = $67.74

Either my dealer gave me a good price or your dealer is ripping you off  

Good luck with it.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Roger,

Save yourself 21 bucks next time and replace it yourself  It certainly doesn't cost that much to replace and you have already seen how easy it is to do so.


----------



## REAM1 (May 25, 2006)

Is that where the yellow caps are (supposedly) in the lower glove box?


----------



## REAM1 (May 25, 2006)

I forgot to ask, any pics?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

REAM1 said:


> I forgot to ask, any pics?


Got to the Australian X-Trail Forum Main Page and click on "Technical" then choose "Microfilter" and you will see the installation DIY Guide there (with pics)


----------



## REAM1 (May 25, 2006)

Thanks Ausietrail. I am very impresssed what you have shown me in this website.

REAM1


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

REAM1 said:


> Thanks Ausietrail. I am very impresssed what you have shown me in this website.
> 
> REAM1


No problems mate. That is what we're here for, to share knowledge, passion and experience of our beloved exy worldwide


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

*Microfilter .... Don't get ripped off*

I find this to be such a rip off by the Dealer...

Let me explain: the cabin filter (in my opinion) works wonders in keeping dust and other contaminants out and the air clean...
...But the dealer takes advantage of a probably $5 item & 10 minutes job an turns it into a 600% profit item at YOUR EXPENSE.

Here is what I do:
First see this link : (or other link from AussieTrail)
http://www.cardomain.com/ride/791746/5
for some pictures how to get to filter location behind the glove box.


Then instead of getting an exorbitently expensive filter from Nissan, you can go to your local home/hardware store and find yourself a home furnace air filer, the kind with carboard surround and about 20mm thick. 
The original X-Trail in cabin filter measures 200mm x 220 mm.
Simply cut the large size filter down to size and use other carboard edges and hot-glue to make yourself a filter of the correct dimesions.
With the large filter size I got at the local store I was able to make 4 smaller filters as this one:


I change mine once a year... If you encounter more dusty conditions you may find you need replacing more often:

Happy Savings


----------



## Oreo (Nov 5, 2004)

Great Idea, will go get one today as mine is due to be changed.


----------



## evjm (Jan 11, 2006)

Thanks so much, I never even thought of that! Another great idea on this forum!


----------



## LEONGSTER (Apr 9, 2006)

I've seen a Bosch replacement part for this out of Japan - has activated charcoal, so it'll also reduce odors.

I paid about 70 SGD for an original Nissan filter from the dealer (bloody ripoff) and replaced it myself with Jalal's instructions (Thanks!)

Here's a useful source:

Replacement Parts Catalog - Auto Parts Warehouse

28 USD!!!


----------



## LEONGSTER (Apr 9, 2006)

Today I managed to locate a Singapore source for the Japanese-made Bosch cabin air filter. Paid 25 USD for it. Which is about 25 bucks cheaper than the original Nissan part.

This much I can say: the Bosch part is about 10 times better-made. It's carbon impregnated, and appears to fit perfectly without the need for the foam strips to be added. Which suggests a larger filteration area and possibly tighter sealing. 

Instructions are in Japanese, but accompanying pictograms make it a no-brainer to install.

Given that you can get the Bosch for the same as what I paid - from US resellers, why indeed ever bother with the original from Nissan.


----------



## LEONGSTER (Apr 9, 2006)

Correction: Bosch cabin airfilter has same filteration area as original Nissan part. 

Changed mine after 15,000km. Medium gray in color shows it's doing its job, then again I drive with the AC on and windows up 98% of the time.


----------

